# abspielen von Live Streams

## michael_w

Hallo,

auf der Suche nach Live Streams bin ich hier auf sowas gestossen: http://de.zaptiger.com/motorsport/rennveranstaltungen/international-formula-master-30602/

da gibt es streams (am Rande der legalität?) mit unterschiedlichsten Formaten bzw. Protokollen (TVants, Sopcats, TVU). Welche Software unter Linux kann sowas wiedergeben? mplayer offensichtlich nicht (oder ich habs nicht gefunden).

thx

michael

----------

## Fugee47

also zu sopcast gibt es einen linux-client (nur binary, keine sourcen) und um das dann komfortabler bedinenen zu können gsopcast als frontend.

----------

